# Basswood



## ironman123 (Apr 23, 2019)

Where would we say the best close grain bass wood for small carving blocks say 2x2 for hand carving caricatures and little people. I have heard basswood from West Virginia is real good. Any comments on this?
All appreciated.


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 23, 2019)

Northern grown Basswood is best for tight grain, but unsure if West Virginia is North enough or not.

Try this source for Northern Wisconsin Basswood: https://www.heineckewood.com/blockwood1.htm


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yes @Karl_TN heinecke is the top rated basswood for most carvers on the woodcarver forum that I am on. I am about to order some from them.


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 24, 2019)

@ironman123 I have a good stash of air dried northern Basswood in various sizes. Also some 8/4 kiln dried stock. I would send you a LFRB for $15.00 plus shipping. If you’re interested I’ll post pictures for you. 

Rob

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2019)

OK Rob, you got me interested. Pictures please. Have any idea what shipping on that box would be to Texas 76706?


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 25, 2019)

@ironman123 I’ll post some pictures later today. A LFRB will cost $20 to ship. So $35 shipped.


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 25, 2019)

@ironman123 Here are a couple of pieces of the 8/4 kiln dried. I can cut five pieces 2" x 5 1/2" x 12" and one piece less than 2" thick to fill the LFRB. If that sounds good I will cut them and post actual pictures of pieces. 



 



 

Rob


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2019)

Rob, can you show end grain shots also? Are these from the trunk or big limbs? Thanks


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 25, 2019)

No problem. What I have is cut from the trunk. It is just typical northern Basswood.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2019)

Appreciate it Rob but I will pass on this. Thank you for your time and the pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

